# Show Supply List



## Scottyhorse

I figured this would be helpful to make for all the members and non-members that are new to showing or getting ready to go to their first show to have a list of supplies that are handy or you need at a show! I know that at my first shows (I have only been to 3!) I kept thinking "Oh that's smart to bring," or "I really need ____ right now!" So if all you showers could post what you bring (or what you wish you brought) to a show, and where you buy them, I think that would be super helpful! I'm going to buy some more showing supplies here soon, so this will be helpful for me, also. I've noticed that around showing season there are a lot of questions about what to bring, so I think a list (or maybe a sicky?) of what to bring would be awesome!
As posts come in I will edit this post with what people suggest.

The Goat Spot Show Supply List! 

Feed buckets
Water buckets
Soaps
Brushes
Adhesive
Pink oil
Hoof trimmers
Clippers
Scissors
Towels
Hose
Sprayer
Fitting stand 
Brooms
Supply Box
Feed of course








Hooks and stuff for organizing 
Show leads
Show collars
Stall collars
Leashes
Spray Bottle
Fly Spray
Cooler with water
Wheelbarrow
Cowboy Magic (Works well to get stains off white goats!)
Paper towels
Hay feeders
Pitch fork
Drench Gun or syringe to treat dehydration
Electrolytes
Dryer/blower
Treats (we use animal crackers)
Chairs
Health checks and other paper work 
Notepad to keep track of classes you're in 
First aid kit for you and one for the goats 
Olive Oil Spray
Hoof Heal 
Lint Roller
Show Outift
Wash Boots
Clipper Cool
Udder Balm (good for the dry spots on knees or razor burn) 
Baby wipes
Bedding (Most shows/fairs will provide straw for bedding)
Large bucket to fill smaller water buckets
Farm sign
Epinephrine


----------



## MollieGoat

Feed buckets
Water buckets
Soaps
Brushes
Adhesive
Pink oil
Hoof trimmers
Clippers
Scissors
Towels
Hose
Sprayer
Fitting stand


----------



## Scottyhorse

Brooms
Supply Box
Feed of course 
Hooks and stuff for organizing 
Show leads
show collars
stall collars
leashes
Spray Bottle
Fly Spray
Cooler with water
wheelbarrow
Cowboy Magic (Works well to get stains off white goats!)
Paper towels
hay feeders
pitch fork


----------



## RLM93

Just a few things I thought could be added:

-Drench Gun or syringe to treat dehydration
-electrolytes
-dryer/blower
-treats (we use animal crackers)
-chairs
-health checks and other paper work 
-notepad to keep track of classes you're in 
-First aid kit for you and one for the goats 
-Olive Oil Spray
-Hoof Heal 
-Lint Roller
-Show Outift
-Wash Boots
-Clipper Cool
-Udder Balm (good for the dry spots on knees or razor burn) 
-baby wipes
-bedding
-large bucket to fill smaller water buckets
-farm sign


----------



## caprine crazy

Epinephrine


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thanks RLM93, and welcome to The Goat Spot, too!!


----------



## RLM93

Thanks! Having this list is a great idea, because it never fails there is always something forgotten on the way to a show.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you! I agree, I think it'll be a helpful checklist and idea list!


----------

